# Am I on the right path?



## ludwig80 (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a quick questin for those of you who have conquered this. My state of dp/dr came from a panic attack from stress. Ive been suffereing through it but i feel like my dream state has pretty much lifted the only thing is constantly feel heavy headed and feel like im stoned or just drank a couple beers. I was wondering if there was a point for you all between the stages where you felt like this of if one day you just woke up and it wasnt there? I remeber feeling more like this before all the dr/dp kicked in so maybe i have some other problem to deal with now. Thanks i appreciate your time.


----------



## Anamllzz (Nov 27, 2006)

hey! i was wondering the same thing. I am so much better than I was, but I know I am not completely 100 percent. Like you said, i still kind of feel like Im stoned or something, I dont get panicky and I dont feel compltely detached, but I still do a little bit, especially when I am tierd. So i dont really have any advice, but i just wanted to let you know I am going through the same thing as you!
-ana


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2006)

try not to think about DP, otherwise u will always feel detached :lol:


----------



## ludwig80 (Nov 14, 2006)

yeah i know what you mean yasko but its just seems so much more close but not there. I just dont have a sense of self really anymore. Hopefully it will come back with time. I just really want reassurance man haha but i know no one really knows soo ill stop rambling. I really want to just get on with my life- not to say im stopping anything but i just want to be free from this hell! Anamllzz let me know if you start feeling better.


----------



## Anamllzz (Nov 27, 2006)

ludwig80- I felt so helpless when I first got this like I would never be normal again, like I was going insane or just stuck forever, But what I did was I just didnt think about it. And i know its hard, it took me months but I didnt go on this site, i didnt think about it anytime i would I would force myself to do something else. I wouldnt tell anyone about it. i had my panic attack in April and now Im almost 100 percent better! So take it from me, I thought i would never ever get my life back on track but I promise you it will. I promise, just try not to think about it as hard as that is, and know that you arent stuck. 
!!!
-ana


----------

